# Anyone knows how to get a 3ds flashcart in Singapore



## ryantzb (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone knows how to get a 3ds flashcart in Singapore? Been to many sites and most of them do not ship to singapore, those who do have ridiculous shipping cost. Any singaporeans managed to get their hands on either the gateway or sky3ds?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 10, 2015)

This is the only one that someone posted here that is listed in Singapore:

https://www.usahotstuff.com/


----------



## ryantzb (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, but there is another problem, I ordered a Wood R4i gold 3DS RTS from usahotstuff.com , while paying with my mastercard, it seems there is a payment error, thus I placed another order and paid with the same mastercard. The same error occured, payment error. Now there is 2 orders on the website with status (Payment Pending) and I am unable to cancel either one of them.
I check back the next day and I received an email saying that one of my order's payment is accepted , however, when I check back at the site, this is what I discovered (http://oi60.tinypic.com/2n1xkap.jpg) I do not even know if my payment is accepted or not, and my other order still has a pending status, emailing them does not help at all, they do not even bother replying. does pending means that the amount is on hold or does it mean waiting for my payment again? I really do not want to pay for the same thing twice. I want to buy from another site but I am afraid I have already paid for these 2 orders as they are still in pending status


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 13, 2015)

From my past experience with credit cards, you have to wait for them to post before you can dispute them with your card.

You probably should have stopped after getting the pending issue the first time around, then getting it resolved before trying again.


---

Best thing for you under what issues you got is to talk to a vendor and ask if they ship to Singapore and accepts mastercard before trying to order from them.
You really want to be using a visa or prepaid visa for buying flashcarts, it is more universally accepted than master card.


Other sites that might help:

http://www.bestr4i3ds.com/
There is a guy from there on this forum, you can PM him about ordering. Site is also listed in Singapore.
http://gbatemp.net/members/bestr4i3ds-com.349469/


http://www.eurasia.nu/shop/default.php
This place only carries the now dead Edge flashcart and gateway, their other stuff is all modchips for consoles. It is in Thailand and accept mastercard.



You got slim pickings by using a mastercard in the first place.


----------



## ryantzb (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey, thanks so much buddy. This is actually my first few times using my master card to pay as I usually get to use paypal and it is much safer (in my opinion) , well, I have learnt from this experience and will be more careful in the future. Just want to say I am really grateful haha, thanks so much.


----------

